
Apple Terms and Conditions Bug - kundi
I&#x27;ve been Apple user since the first iPod came out. Unfortunately I&#x27;m starting to realize that this brand is not what it used to be anymore.<p>The reason that brought me to this conclusion besides many bugs that I&#x27;ve been experiencing in the latest version of iOS and OS X is that I cannot download any app from the App Store without being able to accept their updated Terms &amp; Conditions.<p>How is it possible that a bug like this happens to a company like Apple? I have no idea, but imagine this:<p>When you need the phone that costs 1000 USD the most -- while traveling to retrieve a train ticket from the App Store, Apple won&#x27;t let you download the app because of the bug.<p>I tried signing out of the app store (and overwhelming my phone with an unnecessary iCloud sync), using Wifi, restarting the phone... nothing helps.<p>Is anyone else feeling the same? I&#x27;m starting to think that this is my last iPhone.
======
chatmasta
What is the bug exactly? Have you tried scrolling to the end of the license
agreement? In some Apple flows that is necessary to trigger the enabled state
of the ‘Accept’ button.

------
aosaigh
Haha this is a bit of an extreme reaction. I experienced the bug and yes, it’s
frustrating. Though I don’t understand the mentality that “because I paid $X
for this, I shouldn’t experience Y”. Bugs happen in large and small companies.
People seem to forget that the device on their desk or in their pocket is an
absolute marvel of technology and the fact it works at all is a minor miracle.

------
thedevindevops
Just to clarify, you're unable to Accept the Ts&Cs and unable to use basic
functionality until you do?

------
malshe
Did you take it to Apple Store? This looks like a very specific issue. Do you
have any reason to believe that this is widespread?

